
Girl, 8, pulls a 1,500-year-old sword from a lake in Sweden - diodorus
https://www.bbc.com/news/world-europe-45753455
======
exabrial
Instantly I thought, "Strange women lying in ponds distributing swords is no
basis for a system of government" \- Monty Python

~~~
clubm8
> Instantly I thought, "Strange women lying in ponds distributing swords is no
> basis for a system of government" \- Monty Python

When HN's the need to venerate Scandavia as a wonderland collides with their
reverence for Monty Python, who wins out?

Guess we'll find out in this comments section :)

~~~
NeedMoreTea
> who wins out?

Clearly, the ex-parrot that's pining for the fjords

~~~
BerislavLopac
Norwegian Blue, indeed.

------
julienchastang
Check out this PBS Nova episode:
[http://www.pbs.org/wgbh/nova/ancient/secrets-viking-
sword.ht...](http://www.pbs.org/wgbh/nova/ancient/secrets-viking-sword.html)
though the sword mentioned in the article is "pre-Viking-era".

------
7000skeletons
Well I, for one, would like to congratulate the new Queen of Sweden.

------
woodandsteel
Oh come on, everyone knows 8 year old girls should be given drumsticks, not
swords

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cozHT9QaFJo](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cozHT9QaFJo)

------
NikolaeVarius
Surprisingly no references to Saber.

I'm somewhat disappointed

------
yellowapple
I hope she gets to keep it as part of her new quest to claim the Swedish
Crown.

------
joshuawright11
Does this make her queen of something now?

~~~
msiggy
Strange women lying in ponds distributing swords is no basis for a system of
government.

~~~
jackconnor
Supreme executive power derives from a mandate from the masses, not from some
farcical aquatic ceremony.

~~~
norvig
I mean, if I went around sayin' I was an emperor just because some moistened
bint had lobbed a scimitar at me they'd put me away!

~~~
escherplex
...That depends on the time and the place.

~~~
fao_
> you paraphrased that from a quote in the urban dictionary (funny line)

No, it's a quote from Monty Python.

[https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0071853/quotes/qt0470593](https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0071853/quotes/qt0470593)

~~~
escherplex
Oh, that was the third DDG reference. Still a funny line.

------
wkearney99
Something, something, watery tart....

